# Finding Moose Antlers - Two At A Time Now



## stoneman (Nov 23, 2009)

I haven't been turning a lot since starting a new job a couple months ago. I did, however, make it out for a woods walk with Riley a few weeks back. I went to an area I wanted to check for moose sign - in order to maybe return in the spring to look for shed antlers. Down the trail we go when Riley heads up over a small rise and a big raven flys up. I'm thinking, "what the heck?" and follow Riley to a big bull moose - expired and already falling prey to the local coyote pack. It seems to me someone may have made a poor shot a couple weeks earlier during moose season and never found their intended quarry. A local game warden investigated and assisted, then allowed me to keep the antlers. Turns out my buddy's wife has been wanting a set for her wall, so I ended up giving them to her (no pens out of this one). Thought I'd share the pics with Gary Max and anyone else with a passing interest. The antlers measured 62" at the widest point.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Steve, Nice find!  I walk for sheds in my area and occasionally find a dead white tailed deer, but I cant imagine finding a horse with antlers!  Thats a really nice moose and Im sure theres a hunter out there talking about the one he couldnt find.  Im guessing his buddies are saying "sure it was that big".  Someday Im going to get me a Riley.  Your friend is very luck to know someone so generous.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Nov 23, 2009)

How could they miss it.... LOL   Now is that still considered a "shed" 

Can you turn it's ribs? Just curious....




JohnU said:


> Hey Steve, Nice find!  I walk for sheds in my area and occasionally find a dead white tailed deer, but I cant imagine finding a horse with antlers!  Thats a really nice moose and Im sure theres a hunter out there talking about the one he couldnt find.  Im guessing his buddies are saying "sure it was that big".  Someday Im going to get me a Riley.  Your friend is very luck to know someone so generous.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 23, 2009)

Dang Steve---tell Riley I am running low on Moose antler tips. Just think if I had the hanging out in my shop the stories I could tell about chasing him for three days.
Nahhh ---they would never buy that.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 23, 2009)

Can I baby sit your dog the next time you go out of town?????? Shoot, Vermont can't be all that far away......


----------



## mickr (Nov 24, 2009)

can riley come play with my dogs?


----------

